# warn away system



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

so...someone stole the side markers off my civic...(i friggin hate thieves)...before i replace them i want to integrate a "warn away" system into my current security set up...i have the trunk and both doors protected, and plan on doing a hood pin, i have my shock sensor turned all the way down to prevent false alarms (garbage truck, loud exhaust, other peoples bass)...so i want to put something in that will chirp the alarm when someone starts messing with the car...

has any designed something like that? did i make sense? 

its a cheap little alarm...its an autopage cpx 2300...


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

You can use a 508D proximity sensor from DEI 

It is just a "field disturbance sensor" which uses IR "if I remember correctly" to give you a area of about 5-10 feet outside the car that picks up on any movement or disturbance of someone being to close to your car

It WILL also go off if someone gets really close as long as you have it adjusted properly, I had one on my old car and loved it...I never had any problems with it ONCE it got it adjusted properly

My advice is to put it in a area that is fairly easy to get to as you will want to mess with the adjustments for the first few days in order to get it set properly


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks...i am reading up on it...i just really dont want false alarms...no one wants to be "that guy"


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

Amazon.com: PROXIMITY RADAR MOTION SENSOR DEI 508D ANY CAR ALARM: Electronics

lots of options...i think i am going to get a back up battery/siren combo...


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

a co-worker of mine was sick of cats jumping up on the hood of his R32 so he wired up a prox sensor and a siren under his hood. 
Works great as a warn away and it is a stand alone piece so it won't trigger your alarm.


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

so the prox sensor was inside the engine compartment?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

keithace said:


> so the prox sensor was inside the engine compartment?


I would NEVER EVER EVER recommend putting it under the hood as it WAS NOT designed to be mounted in the engine compartment that gets extremely hot...

Mount it either under the dash/on top of the radio behind the dash/under the center console...


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I would put it as far in the center of the car as you can. Since i can't see between my seats, i know this is crazy, but i just slit the carpet and tucked it under there. That way if that back window gets smashed, or the front it will go off no matter what. If it is a newer car then don't slit the carpet lol. 

I have had a few issues with mine, but that was in the testing and adjusting stages. Now if you hover over the window for a few seconds as if your looking into the car, it chirps. And if you reach inside it will go off completely.


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

obviously dont put something in the engine compartment that wasnt designed to be there...thats why i was asking for clarification...

how far to the front of the vehicle will the sensor cover? i need to protect the front end of my vehicle...


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

It is supposed to have a range of 10 feet maximum if I remember correctly

In my last car I had 1 under the dash pad and 1 under the rear deck lid and it always worked perfectly, This way I didnt have to adjust just 1 of them so sensitive jjust to reach the back of the car


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

since my alarm doesnt have a warn away system...i splice the sensor's warn away wire to a relay and a seperate siren? and then wire the main sensor trigger to the sensor input on the alarm?...so that way the alarm doesnt trigger unless someone is in the main zone or has opened a pinswitch...


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> It is supposed to have a range of 10 feet maximum if I remember correctly
> 
> In my last car I had 1 under the dash pad and 1 under the rear deck lid and it always worked perfectly, This way I didnt have to adjust just 1 of them so sensitive jjust to reach the back of the car



I need to do this.


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

keithace said:


> since my alarm doesnt have a warn away system...i splice the sensor's warn away wire to a relay and a seperate siren? and then wire the main sensor trigger to the sensor input on the alarm?...so that way the alarm doesnt trigger unless someone is in the main zone or has opened a pinswitch...


reverse polarity the - output on to make it a strong enough 12v power source to power a siren...correct?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

keithace said:


> since my alarm doesnt have a warn away system...i splice the sensor's warn away wire to a relay and a seperate siren? and then wire the main sensor trigger to the sensor input on the alarm?...so that way the alarm doesnt trigger unless someone is in the main zone or has opened a pinswitch...


yes. You want to wire the relay to have the - pulse trigger the relay coil. The only issue is it will just chirp once. Since the module only puts out a signal for < .8 seconds. 

i can post up a simple diagram of how to wire the diagram to use a - signal to energize the coil.

Relays

Scroll to the very bottom of the page. Play with the diagram and make sure you understand how it works. I just did this one to power my light flash system with a - trigger from the brain.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

I know your at the point of wondering how to set a module up, but just wanted to let you know I just recently installed a 508D proximity sensor on my truck. Put it under the center console and took only about 30 min to adjust properly. It was fairly close out of the box, just a few minor adjustments needed. Mine chirps, or warns, when someone is within 6-8 inches of my truck, just because I didn't want it to do anything if someone parks next to me and gets out of their car. It will set the alarm off if there is movement inside the vehicle (if a window is broken or down and someone sticks their hand in, it screams). It can obviously be adjusted differently, but this has worked great since I installed it 2 weeks ago, no false alarms. Good luck!


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the info blister...

my alarm doesnt have a built in warn away system...so i have to splice off the warn away wire to another siren...is this what youhad to do?

i plan on putting mine center of the dash, underneath the dashmat...


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

keithace said:


> thanks for the info blister...
> 
> my alarm doesnt have a built in warn away system...so i have to splice off the warn away wire to another siren...is this what youhad to do?
> 
> i plan on putting mine center of the dash, underneath the dashmat...


I'm assuming you mean that your alarm uses your car horn instead of a separate siren that goes off? But yes, my alarm did come with a separate siren that hooks up to the alarm system. I got a Viper 5901. The 508D was an add on that plugged directly into the alarm brain so no cutting/ splicing was needed. Plug and play. 
I would assume if you do not have a separate siren, you'll probably need one. Unless your horn will only honk once for a warning... If you could find a "warning" wire to trigger the alarm and not a "full alarm" wire, you could try hooking the warning trigger off of the proximity sensor up to it and see what happens. And then connect the full alarm wire to a trigger wire on the alarm system. Once again, I don't know if this is exactly what you were asking... You might invest in a separate siren anyways if it is only your horn going off. Hope that helps!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

^ i am pretty sure he means his alarm brain does not have a warn away system built in. So the sensor input on the brain only has three wires, power ground and full trigger.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ That would be an issue... I don't know what you'd be able to do besides having the alarm go off if someone gets too close... If you were wanting that to happen if someone was trying to get something _inside_ your car, that'd be good. Idk about having it for people getting too close to your car though, as you stated about your side markers being stolen. You might get a lot of false alarms if not tuned very close to your car.


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

so i bought two of these...and the dei IR sensor...

102dB Piezo Siren - RadioShack.com

i wonder if its better to add one to each sensor trigger on the dei and let the horn protect the doors, trunk and hood...so the warn away and its main trigger would be on a seperate system than the main alarm...

opinions?

i dont think it would be any harder...do i have to run two relays? one for each trigger on the DEI sensor?


----------

